# For those of you who've lost a pet this year.....



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to begin making the 2008 Rabbits Online Tribute for the bunnies that have passed this year. 

I am also going to include any other animal that passed this year, as some of us lost a dog or a cat, but not a rabbit, and I feel everyone on here is apart of this big animal-loving family, and so all animals should be involved in this tribute. I speak for myself, as I lost my dog this past year. 

Anyway, if you could, please, post a picture of your pet along with it's name, I would be very glad to include them in this tribute. 

I will begin making the video as soon as I have pictures to include in it, and hopefully it will be released on January 1st, 2009. 

ETA: I have pictures of the following pets: *

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry & BSARâs Goldie (dog)

BabyBaileyâs Willy (foster bun)

Undergunfireâs Spook (rat)

Atorres61472âs Stewie (Bunny)

Beccaâs Nibbles (Bunny) 

JadeIcingâs Mace (guinea pig)

SnowyShilohâs Luca (cockatiel)

Undergunfireâs Zaide (cat)

Undergunfireâs Leonidas (rat) *
*
Mikoliâs Ollie (bunny) 

BluMagicâs Gracie & George(bunny) 

Wabbitdad12 & wabbitmom12âs Lilly (bunny)

Angieluvâs Gabriel (Bunny)

Angieluvâs Babette (bunny) 

Wordstoasongâs Twilight & Midnight & Honey*

:innocent

Emily


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2008)

Whilst this is a lovely idea I would suggest talking to the mods first because last year it was a mod done thing (Maybe by Greta?) and I'm sure you don't want to step on any toes, especially if someone has already started/done it, so I would suggest talking to mods and seeing what they have to say about it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 23, 2008)

As far as I know nobody has started one. I think you have a great idea. I also had to PTS a dog Sandy. An Halo while he was only a foster he touched my heart and I considered him mine. HAlo


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 23, 2008)

Although this poem leans towards a certain religion, you can transpose it and make it your own. I learned of this poem when our dear Carl, aka Buck Jones, passed away. 

* * * * * * * * *



I see the countless Christmas trees

around the world below

with tiny lights like Heaven's stars

reflecting in the snow.

The sight is so spectacular

Please wipe away that tear

for I'm spending Christmas 

with Jesus Christ this year.

I hear the many Christmas songs

that people hold so dear

But earthly music can't compare

with the Christmas choir up here.

I have no words to tell you

the joy their voices bring

for it's beyond description

to hear the angels sing

I know how much you miss me

Trust God and have no fear

for I'm spending Christmas 

with Jesus Christ this year.

I can't tell you of the splendor

or the peace here in this place

Can you imagine Christmas

with our Savior, face to face?

May God uplift your spirit

as I tell Him of your love

Then pray for one another

as you lift your eyes above.

So let your hearts be joyful

and let your spirits sing

For I'm spending Christmas in Heaven

and I'm walking with the King!



* * * * *
Carl and I send our thoughts of love, peace, and joy this year to you and yours here and above. 

Sending a shout out to Jan for losing Pernod this year, MBB for losing her Reesie this year, as well as Pandaboy losing her baby, and can't forget Dearest Tiny. Also want to mentionDaytona, an old friend of the forum who has rabbits: Emma, Tucker, and Buster butlost her precious dog this year, and m.e. losing her baby, Rex. Even though Mochi_Ball and jcl_24 didn't lose Fluffy and Bun Bun this year, I wanted to tell them they are also in my thoughts and prayers. You all gave your babies the best life of luxury and love they could've ever had wished for. Bless your hearts!

My heart goes out to all that have lost their Loves this year. Buck is taking good care of all of them until you see them again.


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't really have a picture but I was wondering if you could include Frederick - (Fluffball's baby) and Snowdrop


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 23, 2008)

What a lovely idea.

Carolyn, that brought tears to my eyes. I really miss Buck too and I wasn't even on RO for long when he went to Heaven. I remember exactly where I was, at work, I cried many tears that day.

Hugs to all who have lost a Dear Companion this year.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 23, 2008)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> \ and can't forget Dearest Tiny. \



Thank you Carolyn - that means so much. Yesterday would have been his fourth birthday.


----------



## pla725 (Dec 23, 2008)

I lost my lop Petey and my foster bun Monty. I miss them both especially Monty. I almost kept him.


----------



## animal ry (Dec 23, 2008)

awww thats a lovely thoguht i ahev lost 10 animals this year


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Whilst this is a lovely idea I would suggest talking to the mods first because last year it was a mod done thing (Maybe by Greta?) and I'm sure you don't want to step on any toes, especially if someone has already started/done it, so I would suggest talking to mods and seeing what they have to say about it.



Already done. I asked a mod, can't remember who.....but they said I could go for it.... 

Thanks, Ali. Do you have a picture of Sandy? 

Becca, yes of course I will include Frederick...if you don't mind me asking, who is Snowdrop? I will include them both  

Alright, make sure to post pictures of the animals you lost this year, so that I can put their pictures in the video  

Emily


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2008)

That's cool, I just mentioned it because a couple of weeks agp I offered to do it and was told that that mod thought someone was sorting it out, that's all. But you've got the all clear and I'm sure you'll do an ace job


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Becca, yes of course I will include Frederick...if you don't mind me asking, who is Snowdrop? I will include them both
> 
> Alright, make sure to post pictures of the animals you lost this year, so that I can put their pictures in the video
> 
> Emily


Snowdrop was that rabbit who wasn't looked after properly that i spent hours trying to tame and lived in horrid conditions


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> That's cool, I just mentioned it because a couple of weeks agp I offered to do it and was told that that mod thought someone was sorting it out, that's all. But you've got the all clear and I'm sure you'll do an ace job



That would probably have been me. I asked in November I think....  

Thank you. 

Did Snowdrop live with you, Becca? I don't remember hearing about him/her....? 

But i will include Snowdrop.  

Emily


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is Snowdrops thread.... http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41255&forum_id=27

and do you really think Snowdrop would be in terrible conditions if she lived with me..


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Here is Snowdrops thread.... http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41255&forum_id=27
> 
> and do you really think Snowdrop would be in terrible conditions if she lived with me..


Thanks for the link  
No, lol. I was just curious if she came to live with you after wards  But good for you for tying to help her  

Emily


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sure you'll do a great job. It might be worth looking through all the RB threads from this year because not everyone checks the forum but might still like to see their bun the tribute, and some people might vcome back to see the tribute (I know some did last year) but not be on here now.


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Here is Snowdrops thread.... http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41255&forum_id=27
> ...





I should of done more


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 23, 2008)

Sophie


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 23, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Whilst this is a lovely idea I would suggest talking to the mods first because last year it was a mod done thing (Maybe by Greta?) and I'm sure you don't want to step on any toes, especially if someone has already started/done it, so I would suggest talking to mods and seeing what they have to say about it.
> ...


----------



## pla725 (Dec 23, 2008)

Monty








Petey


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 24, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> That's cool, I just mentioned it because a couple of weeks agp I offered to do it and was told that that mod thought someone was sorting it out, that's all. But you've got the all clear and I'm sure you'll do an ace job



Both of you asked me about it and I thought I brought it up to the senior mods - but I might have been having a senior moment at the time.... I think I was waiting to check with the moderator who had been doing it to see if she still wanted to do it....or perhaps I forgot to check. I don't remember now - I'll have to look it up. I know Greta had been doing it. I do know I didn't give anyone the "go-ahead" to do this.

I don't see why we couldn't have more than one person doing it....then again - I don't know.

I do know that in the past the consensus (based upon discussion) was that the tribute was to be for rabbits only though. That is something whoever is doing this might want to check with Pipp or Haley about....


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Dec 24, 2008)

My Rosie Lou







She passed away August 10th. We got her 3 years ago right around Christmas time.

:angelandbunny:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 24, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That's cool, I just mentioned it because a couple of weeks agp I offered to do it and was told that that mod thought someone was sorting it out, that's all. But you've got the all clear and I'm sure you'll do an ace job
> ...


I only offered to do it if no one else was doing it, that's all, it's no biggie as far as I'm concerned (I just didn't want it to not happen, that was all). I'll leave you guys to sort out what does happen, but we don't need to have two people doing it, that would just be VERY confusing and the only way to sort that out would be one do bunners, one do other animals, but again, that's for you guys to sort out. If no one does do it, or wants to do it, then I'm happy to help out, just let me know if you need me to


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey guys I think it would be awesome to have two! Shoot I think it would be awesome to have a hundred! We all just want to honor those who have passed.

Traceyif you could focus on just the bunnies that would be great for the forum.

Emily if you include other animals it would be sweet. I miss my Sandy and Mace as much as I miss my bunnies. That would also be great for the forum. Many of us lost other pets this year.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 24, 2008)

Casper our Pied Dove


----------



## Flashy (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm happy to do just the bunnies and Emily do the other animals but ONLY if that's ok with Emily because I'm not prepared to step on her toes if she has her heart set on it. Let me know Emily, ok? I'm happy either way


----------



## Haley (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi guys! Im glad to so many people want to help the forum by doing something so special and meaningful to our members!

Let me check with Greta because she has done this tribute the past two years. This has always been something done by a Mod so we need to check with her. If she doesnt mind, I like the idea of Flashy doing one for the bunnies and BlueSky doing other special animals. Do you guys like that idea?

Thanks again!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 24, 2008)

Carolyn, thanks for thinking of Pernod






And I'll add a picture of m.e.'s Rex, as i'm not sure she'll see this, and Rex was a special boy (Emily, if you see this feel free to change the picture)






Jan


----------



## Flashy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Hi guys! Im glad to so many people want to help the forum by doing something so special and meaningful to our members!
> 
> Let me check with Greta because she has done this tribute the past two years. This has always been something done by a Mod so we need to check with her. If she doesnt mind, I like the idea of Flashy doing one for the bunnies and BlueSky doing other special animals. Do you guys like that idea?
> 
> Thanks again!


I offered originally because I knew the mod who did it last year was not around (although I couldn't place the name, and I now know it was Greta), so only use me as a backup because I don't want to do something someone else wants to do. I genuinely did just offer so that if no one else did it/could do it, then I could, and it would get done because I know it's really important to people.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 24, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> I'm happy to do just the bunnies and Emily do the other animals but ONLY if that's ok with Emily because I'm not prepared to step on her toes if she has her heart set on it. Let me know Emily, ok? I'm happy either way




I already have it started with the bunnies and the other animals.......

I forget which mod I asked if I could do it...it was a few months ago.  

But nevermind. Someone else can do it if we're all just gonna freak outand several people are gonna do it. I'm notdoing it anymore, so someoneelse can.I knew I shouldn't of even mentioned it  Whatever. 

Emily


----------



## Haley (Dec 24, 2008)

Emily, it sounds like you and Flashy both PMed Tinysmom and offered to do it, and she didnt really commit either way (she wanted to discuss it with the Admins first since we always have a Mod do it). 

If you have already started it, we would love for you to go ahead and do it for us if you are still willing. Maybe Flashy could help you by going through the RB threads for this year and getting pictures together? If you guys want to store photos on our photobucket account let me know and I'll PM you the password. 

It would be great if you could work together on this. Im so glad to have so much help here!

Haley


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 25, 2008)

I agree, we need so much help with this! Good catch, Haley! 

If you guys have any interest in doing this, let us know. You both would be great at it.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 25, 2008)

I only mentioned it because I didn't want it not done, only as a backup, and asked Peg only to mention me if no one else was able to do it, and Emily is. If Emily changes her mind and decides she does now want to do it, and that's ok with the mods, then she should. There is no reason for us both to be involved at all. I'm not sure why it has blown up into a huge issue, and I'm sorry if that's my fault. My main concern is that it gets done, if Emily does it, or a mod like normal, or Greta does it, then that's great. I'll only do it if no one else is able to/wants to.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 27, 2008)

Flashy, it's not your fault  Don't worry.

I guess I will continue to do it. I really would love to as I know how much it's going to mean for the members on here. 

I will try to work on it as much as possible whenever I can. I still need pictures of all the bunnies and other pets that have passed this year. I do have an updated list, but I left my laptop at home, and am currently at my dads house. I won't have access to it again until Sunday evening around 7 or so. 

Emily


----------



## Ringer (Jan 2, 2009)

What a nice idea! Please include my little angel love Brownie He went to the bridge Dec. 28, 08


----------



## QueenLyddie (Jan 3, 2009)

I lost my favorite buck, Thunder, on November 10, 2008


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 3, 2009)

I also lost Louie, another rattie :hearts.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 3, 2009)

It would mean a lot to me to have my kitty included. Her name is Fluffy and she went to the bridge Dec 29, 2008. My heart goes out to each and every pet lost this past year. Thank you for putting together a special memorial.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 3, 2009)

Please include my two handsome boys...

Teeny, passed away 10 Nov:











And Velveteen, passed away Christmas Eve:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 3, 2009)

And most recently - Gabby's Brice

and Lucy Lockets Lucy 






 Jan


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 4, 2009)

Me Pepe Armouretti, I can't access photobucket at the moment, but will post a pic when I can. Thanks for doing this Emily it means alot to many of us.


----------

